# normal heart rate for a golden?



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't know for sure, but I do know my big 11 year old male is normally between 60-70. She went skiing???


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Heart Rate

You can feel your pet's heartbeat on the left side of the chest at the area where a raised elbow will touch the chest. Your pet should be calm and quiet. Place your hand over this area of the chest and feel for a heartbeat. You can also use a stethoscope if you have one. Count the number of heartbeats for 15 seconds and multiply that number by 4. _Be aware that a dog's heartbeat will normally slow down and speed up with each breath. _This is not an abnormal heart rhythm and does not require veterinary care. 

If you cannot determine your pet's heartbeat, you can try to determine the pulse rate. The easiest pulse to feel is the pulse associated with the femoral artery, which is best felt inside the back leg in the groin area. Place your first two fingers up high on the inside of your pet's thigh. Slowly feel the area until you can detect a pulse. This method may take some practice and you may want to ask your veterinarian for guidance during a routine exam.

For dogs, a normal heartbeat varies on size:


Small dogs and puppies normally have heart rates of 120 to 160 beats per minute.


Dogs over 30 pounds have heart rates of 60 to 120. The larger the dog, the slower the normal heart rate. 

OK, I just checked my girls....resting heart rate by feeling for heart beat was 52....checking her pulse inside her thigh produced a rate of 64. I think you can lose feeling a beat or two with inspiration with your hand on the chest wall. 
Pudden was just feeling 'zen' after her workout, at peace


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> She went skiing???


Yes! She's a ski bum. Check out the skijoring thread in the sport forum


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I would think it's fitness... but I've never paid attention to my dogs' heart-rates, honestly. Curious now! I know my kid's is right at 150 every time! lol


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

100-150 beats per minute is pretty normal for a Golden. Of course, the individual's size and condition is taken into consideration.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

100-150?! That sounds...high. That's not a resting heart rate, is it? If so, the Pud must be a freak. I just measured her again, resting on couch: 54/minute...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My Whippet snoozing beside me is 62... he weighs 36 pounds, but is extremely fit.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wish I could remember. I had to stay up all night taking Tucker's pulse after he ingested Foxglove. Darn stuff made him the sickest I've ever seen him. It's digitalis. I just can't remember what they said his pulse should be for his size and weight. I just knew if there was a change I had to rush him to the ER.


----------

